# I'm miserable!



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Some days i feel alone and frustrated. I hate ibs-d!!! ever since my symptoms began, i feel like someone has taken over my life. though i appear happy to others and social, i feel distant at times. for easter we went to my husbands side of the family. everyone made comments about my recent weight loss and my inability to eat all the tempting foods and beverages that were there. ironicly, my husband's cousin is a gastro surgeon and he made comments that lead me to believe that he doesn't find ibs to really be a real issue and that it will just "go away". maybe i'm too sensitive, but his ignorance and lack of compassion upset me.i know for others, they struggle with symptoms for years and have a history of gastro issues. I have only been dealing with chronic diarrhea, bloating, pain and gas for over 4 months since food poisoning changed my life. i guess i need to except that this is how my life will be for now on, or for at least awhile. I've seen many doctors and made diet changes, read books, acupuncture, medications and i can't seem to control my body. its impacting my relationship with my husband, friends and work. i seem to average about 4 to 8 lose stools a day. i'm concerned about my body's ability to absorb proper nutrients and hydration to keep up with my very active lifestyle. i'm very grateful for this forum and get strength from others stories. i've been trying to take it day by day and i always hope that tomorrow will be better. maybe one day that will come. thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,I see you are a new member - you are not alone, so don't be so frustrated.......this is a wonderful site and many people share what you are going through. Stress is an enemy of IBS, and maybe you are getting stressed out because of the impact IBS has on your life. You need to try to break this vicious circle (easier said than done, I know) so that you can address the issues at hand. Find a doctor with whom you can associate and talk this over, and make a plan for treating this (referral to a good gastroenterologist also helps). Gastroenterologists are not the 'all and end all' of IBS - mine gave up on me several years ago but my GP has supported me ever since, including trying me on a continually changing series of drugs. The back-up of a fully understanding family is paramount......my wife and daughter are fantastic. You need to be completely open with them, and talk things over if the don't understand. If necessary, get some literature that they can read to increase their understanding.God luck!Baz


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I've seen many doctors and made diet changes, read books, acupuncture, medications and i can't seem to control my body.


What have you tried specifically? And what are your worst symptoms? The Diarrhea or are there others?


----------

